# General Category > Creative Area >  writing

## bluebeary

poetry comes easily to me, always has but i have many ideas for actually writing in my head, i have started but its finding the motivation to actually continue with what i have written so far, no writing block, just pulling my finger out and actually getting down to it

any writers here ?

how do you motivate yourself, what motivates you ?

----------


## Jaquaia

My motivation completely deserts me everytime I pick up a pen.

----------


## bluebeary

i have a friend at work that rights stories during her breaks and i should ask her lol, she let me read one of her stories once and i felt very honoured because shes a very private person but she inspires me how easily she just writes

----------


## Suzi

We have lots of writers on here. Definitely keep on at it.

----------



----------


## UncleChip

I write. My fourth book was released a few weeks ago.

As far as motivation goes, I see it as a possible route out of my current job. That said, I'm only selling a few copies per year, so I have a long way to go before I'm earning a living from my books, but I'll get there one day.

----------

